# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > General >  Favourite Character Of All Time

## Bryan

Running between now and Christmas is the chance for all SoapBoards members to vote for there favourite character of all time!

So send me an email or a pm with the name of your three favourite characters of all time, and Hollyoaks (Im running this for each soap)) and I'll post the results at christmas time

*PLEASE DONT POST IN THIS THREAD AS IT WILL RUIN THE SURPRISE!*

bb

----------


## di marco

bryan, why dont you close the thread so no one can post in it?

----------


## Bryan

*Favourite Character Of All Time Is Justin*

----------


## feelingyellow

yay! justin yay   :Cheer:

----------


## Chris_2k11

No way!  :EEK!:  Mandy should have won!   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## di marco

> No way!  Mandy should have won!


lol chris! did you actually vote?

----------


## Chris_2k11

> lol chris! did you actually vote?


Yep!  :Smile:

----------


## Angeltigger

of course justin is going to win

----------


## Chris_2k11

> of course justin is going to win


Why?

----------


## Debs

JUSTIN  :EEK!:   :EEK!:  

Fave character of all time???

no way

----------


## Chris_2k11

> JUSTIN   
> 
> Fave character of all time???
> 
> no way


My thoughts exactly debs! What about Jambo, Carol, Ruth, Kurt, Lucy, Cindy, Natasha, all the old characters!! Some of these were far better!

----------


## Debs

> My thoughts exactly debs! What about Jambo, Carol, Ruth, Kurt, Lucy, Cindy, Natasha, all the old characters!! Some of these were far better!


rob is my all time fave, completely evil and horrid loved him!

awww i loved jambo!

it id had been fave character this year then ok but all time no way does justin deserve to win

----------


## Chris_2k11

> rob is my all time fave, completely evil and horrid loved him!
> 
> awww i loved jambo!
> 
> it id had been fave character this year then ok but all time no way does justin deserve to win


Here here! Justin is a good character but he's only been in it like 2, maybe 3 years?   :Searchme:  Not long really!

----------


## Debs

> Here here! Justin is a good character but he's only been in it like 2, maybe 3 years?  Not long really!


 

not long at all, im guessing lots of people think he is fit so thats why he won
!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> not long at all, im guessing lots of people think he is fit so thats why he won
> !


Yeah probably!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Chris_2k11

Which three did you vote for by the way debs??

----------


## di marco

> not long at all, im guessing lots of people think he is fit so thats why he won
> !


yeh thats what i was thinking, i mean i like him as a character and i think hes one of the best one there atm but fave character of all time, i dont think so

----------


## Debs

> yeh thats what i was thinking, i mean i like him as a character and i think hes one of the best one there atm but fave character of all time, i dont think so


 
he was brilliant this year though, he has been one of my faves

----------


## di marco

> he was brilliant this year though, he has been one of my faves


yeh precisely, i just dont think hes been there long enough to be counted as all time fave thats all

----------


## x Amby x

I Think that Mandy Hutchinson or Sophie Burton they're my faves!

----------


## Angeltigger

> Why?


because of how he acts but you are right mandy should have won too but justin is younger than mandy and he has been through so much.

----------


## samantha nixon

i cant remember whether i actually voted on this or not but but i dont think justin should have won i think mandy mel or sophie should have

----------


## di marco

mandy imo is a good character and shes been there ages so i think she should have had a good chance. mel and sophie have only been there a small amount of time (as i said about justin) so cant really have the title fave character of all time, also imo the twins, especially sophie, are boring

----------


## feelingyellow

i agree with mrs marco, the twins just send me to sleep! well they did until i stopped watching, i might watch the cameron thing though that sounds good   :Smile:

----------


## HellsBabe

My favourites are Russ Owen and Dannii Carbone!! I can't choose between them!!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Yeah but it didn't have to necessarily be a character that's on the show now that won. It could have been someone from back in the late 90's. A lot of them were far better than some of the characters that are on our screens today!

----------


## Angeltigger

justin got voted as young people mostly fancy him- if the whole earth voted it would have been different. but it was voted on here and it mostly young people- i did voted for older people who are not in it now- but justin won as i am sure it was a bit of fun. mandy is better as for her age

----------


## x Amby x

Also i like Max and OB

----------


## Bree

i really like ob at the moment hes becoming one of my fave charcters

----------


## *-Rooney-*

my favourite characters were lisa and ben

----------


## Chris_2k11

> my favourite characters were lisa and ben


Lisa was a good character throughout her troublesome teenage years but ever since she grew up into a spoilt bunny boiling brat, I found her completely irritating to watch. And regarding Ben, yeah i've always liked his character.  :Smile:

----------


## di marco

> Lisa was a good character throughout her troublesome teenage years but ever since she grew up into a spoilt bunny boiling brat, I found her completely irritating to watch. And regarding Ben, yeah i've always liked his character.


yeh i agree with you there chris, ben was a good character and lisa was a good character til they changed her and for the last few years before she left i didnt really like her as much, i think it started with the whole kristian thing

----------


## Siobhan

Closing thread, result were revealed at christmas

----------

